# RPW tv shudule



## JDenz (Mar 28, 2005)

http://realprowrestling.com/images/graphics/realprowrestlingsched8x11.jpg


----------



## JDenz (Apr 23, 2005)

THe show has been good you guys should check it out


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 23, 2005)

I have really enjoyed the show thusfar.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 23, 2005)

Me to I hope it makes it back for another season, the ratings are pretty low.


----------

